# pepsi cola fountain syrup



## jammur9 (Feb 24, 2011)

i have never seen on this small. does anyone know about it age wise and maybe price wise....


----------



## bottlingco (Feb 24, 2011)

It is from the 40's which can be verified by the Owens-Illinois glass markings on the bottom.  Generally these are not difficult to find.  However, Pepsi collectors may collect them by the city, and as with other national brands, some cities are more difficult to find than others.  Does yours have a city?  I know there is an Ayers book on Pepsi, but I don't collect these specifically, so others may be able to help you more with that book.   
 As a side note, I kept one for myself that is from Dallas, TX because you don't see them everyday.  bottlingco


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 25, 2011)

Aren't the ones that say "fountain syrup" worth more?


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 25, 2011)

the city is long island city.  hope this makes it worth more!!!!!!!!!!
 Its also has the directions on the back


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 25, 2011)

Most of these that I have seen date 1943. Fountain Syrup bottles are worth more; however, Ayer's Pepsi-Cola book puts it's value at $60. Of course if they are from smaller bottlers then they are tougher to find and thus worth more. I doubt that Long Island City is a small enough town to be worth a huge amount. Now the Norton, VA and Princeton, WVA that I own were worth the $100 I paid for each of them. Now if I could find a Marion, VA (examples seen) and a Johnson City, Tenn. (no examples seen) one.


----------



## Eric (Feb 25, 2011)

Picked these up last year at a small town auction all the fountains syrups are from '43


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks so much for all these post and replys. i am learning so much. i am looking at your fountain syrups and they were all capped with syrup in them that is awesome. so i am guessing now my dispenser on top was just a random one, because it didnt look like they came with it, judging by yours in the picture being capped.


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 25, 2011)

i love your pepsi cola stopper dispenser by the way


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 25, 2011)

would you sell it to me???


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 25, 2011)

Anytime you can find a Pepsi Fountain Syrup it's a good thing, especially if it happens to be local. My Princeton WVA came with an iron sprinkler attachment and some gunk inside that took several hours to get out, but the bottle turned out to be mint. Sweet!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2011)

Your stopper may have been used from the fountain and or bar that served the soda... They would open the bottle, fill the glass to the syrup line then add the ice and carbonated water... all the items in my previous post came from an auction last April... I paid total of $10 I think for it all... didn't even know the plastic cap was in the box till I cleaned it out... I was going for the bottles and glass.... Wish I could go back... I let a lot of bottles go... but auctions go so fast and I was focussed on these and some soda fountain glasses.... I'll have to go see where these were bottled... other than one having a nick in the front label paint... the bottle are mint
 just sat at the fountain all these years waiting for me....


----------



## Eric (Feb 27, 2011)

My 3 bottles came from Illinios... 2 from Taylorsville and 1 from Springfield.


----------

